# Ganabol hgh powder g2g?



## xzoomzx (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been doing some research and have heard great things of Ganbols powders and hgh he has great prices and i have alot of faith in what people say here or at least here makes the most sense to me at least anyone have some good feedback on service and actual how good is it you get green or blue top generic from china with nothing on them and the green tops are 10 bucks more than the blue anyone have some advice?


----------



## inthepond (Feb 26, 2011)

Bump I am interested in these also


----------



## VonEric (Feb 27, 2011)

me too?


----------



## turkeyvulture (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah his growths good cant take growth personally cant take my hands bein numb 24-7 its cool when ur punchin the munchkin but besides that it gets really annoying


----------



## xzoomzx (Mar 3, 2011)

turkeyvulture said:


> yeah his growths good cant take growth personally cant take my hands bein numb 24-7 its cool when ur punchin the munchkin but besides that it gets really annoying


 are the blue or green tops better ? what about riotropin have you tried them>?


----------



## mark mondry187 (Mar 9, 2011)

are ganabol g2g? what is difference between blue and green top?


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

There was a big, big write up on another big forums site on the subject with tons of information on allot of bunk sh1t coming out of china these days. Not all is bad, but the majority is. It gives you the same sides, but none of the positive aspects. The colour tops are pretty much horseshit. I was gungho for hgh until I started reading up and don't want to pay for the prices of american pharm grade gear. If someone knows better, please fill us in. China is making a killing off us and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## mark mondry187 (Mar 10, 2011)

*anyone listening*

oxide labs? g2g? thanktropin for $150? blue top for $110? anavar 50mg-100/$106. too good to be true. parabolan 10cc for $54? what is the catch? please help me with some info


----------



## warlord (Mar 18, 2011)

bump I was trying to get some test powder from him he sounds legit but still have my concerns


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey all. First post. So far I have received two orders successfully. First was two kits and test e power. Second was three more kits. All blue tops. 

I can confirm the test e is legit and quite good. I also believe the blue tops to be good as well but that is harder to confirm of course. I will say that on the second order the communication level was much more delayed however shipping times on both orders was roughly 18 days from sending WU to receiving package from postal carrier. 

I hope that this continues...


----------



## warlord (Apr 2, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Hey all. First post. So far I have received two orders successfully. First was two kits and test e power. Second was three more kits. All blue tops.
> 
> I can confirm the test e is legit and quite good. I also believe the blue tops to be good as well but that is harder to confirm of course. I will say that on the second order the communication level was much more delayed however shipping times on both orders was roughly 18 days from sending WU to receiving package from postal carrier.
> 
> I hope that this continues...


hows the packaging I'm kind of worried about that. getting caught with 100grams of powder is no joke or small time


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 2, 2011)

Packaging was non discriminant with no labels of any kind. In fact the powder is sealed in a pouch with no identifying imprints.


----------



## warlord (Apr 3, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Packaging was non discriminant with no labels of any kind. In fact the powder is sealed in a pouch with no identifying imprints.


Do you live in a big city I'm from Florida too & I know bigger the city is less chance your package will get randomly screened & searched


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 4, 2011)

Average size. Nothing special.


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 14, 2011)

Point of interest... My latest order was received today and took a total of 12 days. Very nice!

Cheers...


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 16, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Point of interest... My latest order was received today and took a total of 12 days. Very nice!
> 
> Cheers...


 
How many g was it bro?

I just ordered 200g from him and was wondering how big that pack would be?
Also, if you order 2 diffrent products, how do you know whats what if there no marks on them?

Thanks


----------



## warlord (Apr 17, 2011)

Also did you guys use a P.o box address or regular home address?


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 17, 2011)

xzoomzx said:


> I have been doing some research and have heard great things of Ganbols powders and hgh he has great prices and i have alot of faith in what people say here or at least here makes the most sense to me at least anyone have some good feedback on service and actual how good is it you get green or blue top generic from china with nothing on them and the green tops are 10 bucks more than the blue anyone have some advice?



Ganabol's gh is very potent! I've used both his greens and blues, didn't notice much of a difference between the two, both were good though.


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Regular address


----------



## warlord (Apr 17, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Regular address


lol damn your crazy


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 17, 2011)

warlord said:


> lol damn your crazy


 
I am scared now, lol


----------



## warlord (Apr 18, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I am scared now, lol


why?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 18, 2011)

for using home addy


----------



## warlord (Apr 19, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> for using home addy


yea dude has some big balls


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

Keep us updated Chop


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, lol
I got tracking yesterday.

Heres the way I look at. If they were to grab me at the PO there just going to come to my house anyway

Would you guys please pray for me??? ,lol

is 200g a big order?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

warlord said:


> yea dude has some big balls


 

nope,,, small balls, but I think I had a couple of beers that night and said 'Fuck it", bring it on,, LOL..
Long Hammer kicks my ass


----------



## Imosted (Apr 19, 2011)

200 grams is 80 vials (250ml/mg 10 ml) it is not a small order. But they do re-sends so i assume they have a high success rate. so don't worry about it.


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> ok, lol
> I got tracking yesterday.
> 
> Heres the way I look at. If they were to grab me at the PO there just going to come to my house anyway
> ...




200g is 8000 units, so it is pretty big. I know that 2500-5000 units carries a mandatory federal sentence of 10-16 months, it being federal there is no pardon or expunging it from your record, unless the President decides to pardon you . So ye i would say if you are caught with 200g you are fucked, my prayers go out for your safety man.


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

Imosted said:


> 200 grams is 80 vials (250ml/mg 10 ml) it is not a small order. But they do re-sends so i assume they have a high success rate. so don't worry about it.



No, the way it works in federal courts .025g of powder = 1 unit.


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

*Interesting post from a different board
*Been a while since I've posted, but I've been lurking here and there. 

Long story short I got busted by the feds, got a deal & ended up on  probation. All for ordering some shit from overseas. No I didn't rat on  anyone... the feds don't give a shit about "Hong Fat" in China.

Anyway, I know I'm an idiot for getting shit sent to my house (I'm ready  for the flames) - but I just got too comfortable. It didn't seem like a  big deal to place that order because I knew I wasn't selling, etc.

I allowed myself to get tempted with how cheap raw ingredients were and  how easy it was to google & find a contact willing to send. Minimum  order amounts fucked me. When customs intercepted the package, it made  me look like a dealer obviously & prompted the fun 8am raid by about  12 agents.

IF YOU GET BUSTED, YOU WONT BE DEALING WITH LOCAL LE, YOU WILL BE DEALING WITH THE FEDS!

Anyone here thinking about or actually ordering gear online, PLEASE educate yourself on these things & make smart decisions:

1. Federal drug equivalency table
2. Federal drug quantity table
3. Units of measurement for anabolic steroids
4. Federal sentencing guidelines

For example:

100g of RAW Boldenone (liquid) would be considered 200 units (because .5ml = 1 unit). 

This would fall in the range of a base offense level of 8 (at least 250  but less than 1,000 units). You would most likely get probation if this  was your first offense.

BUT

100g of RAW testosterone (powder) would be considered 4,000 units (because .025g of anything not liquid or pill = 1 unit).

This would fall in the range of a base offense level of 12 (at least  2,500 but less than 5,000 units). According to the sentencing  guideliens, this would be 10-16 months.

If that SAME testosterone was in a liquid form, the measurement would be different & you would be at a level 8.



I'm not trying to teach anyone to be slick about this stuff, just trying  to help educate a few bros because I never bothered learning this  information myself until I had to, and by that time it was too late.

Sure probation isn't going to be that bad, but 15k in legal fees, and  over a year of hearing "still under investigation" with no real  information seriously displaces your life and really makes it hard to  have any ambition for anything - in the back of your mind, every day -  you think you might just have to "go away".


I know this is a legal thread, but I thought this would be a good place to post since it will get more eyes on it. 


Be safe everyone. Don't let yourself get too comfortable.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck,, I am thinking about drowning myself in the damn bath tub right now.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

I am crying like hell right now... damnit... I hop this dont happen


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I am crying like hell right now... damnit... I hop this dont happen


Hope nothing happens to you man... it is a fucked up country we live in, where people go to prison for trying to get stronger and physically fit.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 19, 2011)

Bro dont worry nothing will happen. they do not send packaging with Hormone written all over it, they use different cas numbers and certain packaging to avoid investigation. You know how many millions of dollars it would cost to lab test every package that comes out of china?
But next time order smaller amounts.

And that guy who got caught probably had the hormones shipped to him in a ziplock bag. there is no way customs is going to understand what is in the package.
Think this way, this company is running for 10 years, they have a reshipping policy. This shows that they trust their shipping method. they even reship to Canada and nobody does that. that means they are good at what they do.


----------



## warlord (Apr 20, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> ok, lol
> I got tracking yesterday.
> 
> Heres the way I look at. If they were to grab me at the PO there just going to come to my house anyway
> ...


I think you have a better chance of escaping if you did po box route


----------



## XYZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry guys you can't discuss sources and prices.  I'm just following the rules that are set in place.


----------

